
Erlang Meetup at Cali, Colombia – with elbrujohalcon cabol loopadev - elbrujohalcon
https://medium.com/erlang-battleground/brujo-%C3%A0-la-carte-13ea4f872419#.io7uzkyo1
======
candresbolanos
This is the first Erlang Meetup in Cali, probably in Colombia, so hope you
people join us!!

